# Chucking and Ducking



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm relatively new to Flyfishing. I have a spool with Amnesia and an extra spool with "Weight Forward-Casting line". I understand the chuck and duck method...bouncing off the bottom. Where would the other line come into play? Floats? Nymphs? Dry-Fly. 

I tried the casting line, couple of sinkers, small cork float, and a single egg. Had a heck of a time getting my line out. The sinkers made it difficult. I ended up lengthening my leader, took the float off and bounced off the bottom. Isn't that what my shooting lines for?

Any suggestions?


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

use less weight, I c&d on deep fast nothern michigan rivers, I use wf when i go to PAwhere streamflow isn't as heavy and water is not deep and I only use on smaller splitshot


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Look into shooting running lines like Frog Hair or Teeny's for c&d. WF with c&d causes a lot of problems. WF is a floating line for general fly fishing applications. It just allows you to cast a bit further and makes some casts easier.


----------



## Steelman (May 24, 2004)

Here's a good explanation of C & D from Steve at BBT:

http://www.fishbaldwin.com/StevesExplanation/steves_explanation.cfm

I use a spey rod for steelhead fishing but when I try to get in deep holes in the lower PM for early I use my 8Wt with a running line from RIO that is like a thick mono but very limp. I got the idea from matt Supinski's book Steelhead Dreams. To Quote Matt, "It cuts the water like a knife." The suggestions above are unfamiliar to me but any running line will do if rigged like steve says. Don't forget to mend. and good luck.


----------

